# Buck Bomb?



## brkbowma (Nov 9, 2007)

I bought a couple of Buck Bomb scent foggers and wondered if any body has ever used them and had any luck? I walked up on a guy last year that had set one off, and I just froze in my tracks. It smelled real strong and thick. I figured if a buck was in rut and smelled that, he could not resist it.


----------



## truittsosebee (Nov 9, 2007)

I bought 2 last year.  The first one dribbled for about 2 seconds when I pushed the button then died.  The second one worked correctly and I saw 3 bucks that morning, including a nice one.  Don't know if it was related to the buck bomb, but I just bought a sack full of them to take to Illinois with me next week.


----------



## coreyb2 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Don't know about product but C/S dept is great*

I used them once with out much luck, (bear bomb) but I did have a couple that did not work, I sent the customer service dept an email and a week later 4 new ones in the mail.


----------



## woody10 (Nov 28, 2007)

would you happen to know where i can get that # had i had 2 buck bombs that wouldnt work but didnt think much of it


----------



## 2789britt (Nov 28, 2007)

good luck i called 3 walmarts and gables sporting goods in douglasville , GA area and they sold out of them and i want one for this weekend i hunt in randloef county just outside of cuthbert and our rut hasen, t started yet i would like to try one the stores said they work good and they sold out the first week they had them.


----------



## Mr W. (Nov 28, 2007)

I set one off saturday morning and seen a small buck and some does. Sunday afternoon when i went hunting again a buck had skinned a tree where i spayed it on the tree right before i set it on ground for it to finish off spraying.  It rained all day sunday and when i got down from tree to go home i could still smell the buck bomb from sat. morning.  I'll be useing them again for sure.


----------



## ga_game_hunter (Nov 29, 2007)

woody10 said:


> would you happen to know where i can get that # had i had 2 buck bombs that would work but didnt think much of it




Just go to www.buckbomb.com and send them an email.  I did and got 4 new ones within a week.  Outstanding customer service.


----------



## woody10 (Nov 30, 2007)

ga_game_hunter said:


> Just go to www.buckbomb.com and send them an email.  I did and got 4 new ones within a week.  Outstanding customer service.



thanks alot 
                     Brian


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 30, 2007)

I just 4 new too.. I emailed and said I had ordered 4 and all but 3 worked perfect. 1 left almost all the scent in the can. I also bought a few all walmart and worked fine too. but they scent me a pack of each one. doe p, young buck, estrous, dominant buck.. can u beleive that!!!
only prob I see is this is going to spread and they will be taken advantage of their kindness!!!
I save my bad can just in case they wanted me to return it. think it will come down to them wanting that soon...


----------



## woody10 (Nov 30, 2007)

horsecreek said:


> I just 4 new too.. I emailed and said I had ordered 4 and all but 3 worked perfect. 1 left almost all the scent in the can. I also bought a few all walmart and worked fine too. but they scent me a pack of each one. doe p, young buck, estrous, dominant buck.. can u beleive that!!!
> only prob I see is this is going to spread and they will be taken advantage of their kindness!!!
> I save my bad can just in case they wanted me to return it. think it will come down to them wanting that soon...


yea i have a feeling that is goin to happen to!!! I didnt even think to save my can , they told me my replacements were on the way


----------



## jason8047 (Dec 6, 2007)

I bought 2.  One worked fine and the other left about 75% in the can.  I just stabbed it with my knife and aimed the hole where I wanted it.  I think the problem is in the nozzle somehow.  They didnt draw in any deer either but prob wasnt deer around that day anyway.


----------



## General Lee (Dec 6, 2007)

I called them last week and told them of my problem with a couple not coming out of the can.The guy there told me that they had a problem at the plant where some of the contents were not properly filtered thus clogging the nozzle.They sent me 4 new ones and a Buck Bomb T-Shirt.........


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL General Lee thats my home boy Kid Rock's lyrics.  
Who says there ain't Red Necks north of the mason Dixie line!


----------



## General Lee (Dec 7, 2007)

Retired Army Guy said:


> LOL General Lee thats my home boy Kid Rock's lyrics.
> Who says there ain't Red Necks north of the mason Dixie line!


yea I gave KR the credit for the line on another thread.I bought the new CD yesterday and am enjoying it...........


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Dec 7, 2007)

Its an awesome CD it gets better every time ya listen to it!


----------



## woody10 (Dec 7, 2007)

General Lee said:


> I called them last week and told them of my problem with a couple not coming out of the can.The guy there told me that they had a problem at the plant where some of the contents were not properly filtered thus clogging the nozzle.They sent me 4 new ones and a Buck Bomb T-Shirt.........



dang i missed out on the t-shirt


----------



## marknga (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on the Customer Service! I emailed them and shared my experience with a can of Buck Bomb not emptying totally. Actually it felt like about a 3rd of it was still in the can. Couldn't get anymore to come out. I emailed them and withing 24 hours got a great reply and the offer to send me a replacement! 
Can't argue with that kind of service.

Oh did it work? Yep had a deer come straight to it within minutes of setting it off & going to get in my stand 50 yards away. It was still dark but the deer came running in, grunting, snorting. My only regret was that it was at least 20 minutes before daylight. 

Again thanks for the heads up and I will be using the "Buck Bomb" again.

Mark


----------



## bighunter23 (Dec 11, 2007)

what is the best scent to get??


----------



## ga_game_hunter (Dec 13, 2007)

bighunter23 said:


> what is the best scent to get??



I wish I knew.  I've used the doe estrus, dominant buck, and young buck without any results.   But of course you have to have deer in the general area for them to work.  I think that was my biggest problem.


----------



## syates32 (Dec 13, 2007)

May have been a quincedence but used it one time and a small 8 point come in within minutes of setting the can off wasnt even in my stand completly. I think I will try it again.


----------



## brkbowma (Dec 13, 2007)

I wanted to try another one this weekend, nut everybody is sold out


----------



## Thunderbeard (Dec 13, 2007)

Its funny, I bought two over Thanksgiving and tried them both. One sprayed for about 3 seconds and quit and the other sprayed only half of it out. I just took as a lose.


----------

